# New type of holster?



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.technaclip.com


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

These were big on the ruger lcp and keltec.380s. I haven't checked up in a while but don't you need a holster for legal CCW? I do like the idea!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Im not aware of any official rules that say you have to have a holster for legal ccw. I highly recommend a good holster for safety and comfort reasons, but I don't think one is legally required to have one.


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Just my opinion, but that really doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would probably try one on one of my nylon/polymer guns but I seriously doubt it would ever find its way on one of my Colts.


----------



## Kylesfishin (Jun 11, 2013)

Not having the trigger covered would make me uncomfortable. All it takes is a snag to ruin your day.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It would have to be one heck of a snag. The trigger pull on those little guns feels like it's about a mile long and 15 pounds. I had an lc9 with one of those clips on it when I got it. I never carried it anywhere, but I shot it at the range. I remember thinking that if anyone accidentally fires one of those, they'd have to be the type of person that could break an anvil with a rubber mallet.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I'll stick with the Crossbreed... I don't like the idea of an exposed trigger either. Life happens. No sense giving bad luck a leg up.


----------



## Kylesfishin (Jun 11, 2013)

beaver said:


> It would have to be one heck of a snag. The trigger pull on those little guns feels like it's about a mile long and 15 pounds. I had an lc9 with one of those clips on it when I got it. I never carried it anywhere, but I shot it at the range. I remember thinking that if anyone accidentally fires one of those, they'd have to be the type of person that could break an anvil with a rubber mallet.


15lbs? A shield out of the box is only around 6.5-7lbs and even my LCR is only a little over 10lbs.

I'm sure your right and it'll likely never happen. But still makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If I am not mistaken they also make a cover for the trigger. More than likely, the firearm would be in side the waist band. I dont see the exposed trigger that big of a deal.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Those clips have been around forever, ment to be used inside the waist. Trigger is fine. No I don't use one because I feel a holster is a better way to carry.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Kylesfishin said:


> 15lbs? A shield out of the box is only around 6.5-7lbs and even my LCR is only a little over 10lbs.
> 
> I'm sure your right and it'll likely never happen. But still makes me uncomfortable.


I don't know the numbers. I was just saying that they are extremely heavy. I was exaggerating to get the point across, just like the trigger pull isn't actually a mile long. Lol


----------



## Kylesfishin (Jun 11, 2013)

beaver said:


> I don't know the numbers. I was just saying that they are extremely heavy. I was exaggerating to get the point across, just like the trigger pull isn't actually a mile long. Lol


Ha, I know what you mean. My point was that in a carry gun with a pull as light as 7 lbs, it doesn't take much to pull the trigger. A quick google search found several cases of things like tucked in shirts causing accidental discharges with holsters. Just one variable I'd probably eliminate if I had the choice of holsters.


----------

